# Looking for better expansion joint material



## FinisherDave (Jan 21, 2017)

In garages and large buildings we've used all kinds of expansion joint. The 8-10' glue on and magic corner. All of these have a large profile that forces us to mud out 18-24" on either side or you see the hump. 

I'd like something like a paper joint that is nearly flush when applied.


----------

